# Can't Make URL Links Open In New Tab Or Window



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2017)

I just created some links in something I posted, and when I went to test the links, they opened in the same window, thus causing me to lose my place in the thread I was reading.

In the old forum, there was a button in the URL dialog. If you clicked on that button, you could choose to have the link open a new tab, a new window, or open in the existing tab. I miss having that button, and having the choices it provided.

Some forums that don't offer the ability to make this choice always open in a new tab. I would obviously prefer that as the default, but I expect that others would not agree.

So, as I posted in another thread earlier this morning, when you run out of things to do, perhaps you could add back this feature that we had in the old forum.


----------

